# Problem mit ISA Soundblaster AWE 64 Gold

## gentop

Hi,

ich habe in meinem alten Rechner nen Soundblaster AWE 64 Gold drin - und der funzt nicht so wirklich. Ich habe nen 2.6 er Kernel und dort habe ich in "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture"  unter "ISA devices" die AWE 64 Treiber einkompiliert. Wenn ich jetzt aber z.B. mit mpg123 mp3's hören will, meldet er mir, dass er /dev/dsp nicht öffnen kann.

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Gruß gentopLast edited by gentop on Sat Jan 01, 2005 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DeathAngel

... wie schaut es mit den Rechten von /dev/dsp aus (kleiner Tip). Hast du rw Rechte ?

Gruß

DA

----------

## gentop

Das Problem ist, das /dev/dsp gar nicht existiert...

----------

## gentop

*push*

----------

## EXS

Hallo,

könntest du mal ein paar mehr Details preisgeben? Log-Files, Kernel-version etc.

Du hast gesagt du hättest die Treiber direkt in den Kernel eingebunden, warum nicht als Module?

Ich hab die selbe Karte und hab die Treiber als Module gebaut. Das scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren. MP3 hören etc. geht.

Das einzige nicht wirkliche Problem ist folgende Meldung beim booten:

```

...

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found

...

```

aber der Sound geht trotzdem...

Ich hab mich schon dumm und dämlich gesucht, hab aber bis jetzt nicht rausgefunden welche Kerneloption das sein soll...

----------

## gentop

In den Logs steht nicht wirklich was drin...

Könntest du nicht mal kurz beschreiben, was du angestellt hast um sie zum Laufen zu bringen?

Gruß gentop

----------

## gentop

Hab das jetzt mal als Modul kompiliert - beim einfügen des Modules meldet er ne ganze Latte an unbekannten Symbolen...

Also: es funzt gar nix bei mir =(

Gruß gentop

----------

## logon

Hast du auch die alsa Pakete? Also in deinem speziellen Fall media-libs/alsa-oss? Weil ohne diese lib kann alsa garkein /dev/dsp bereit stellen.

Wie sieht deine /etc/modules.d/alsa aus?

----------

## gentop

Öhm - ich benutze alsa nicht... muss dass ich zwingend alsa benutzen? Ich habe alles auf oss...

Gruß gentop

----------

## Durial

also /dev/dsp gehört zu OSS. Wenn du Advanced Linux Sound Architecture im Kernel für den Treiber benutzt (was eben genau ALSA ist  :Wink: ) brauchst du den oss-Kompatibilitäts-Layer. Bei mir produziert der allerdings ein eckelhaftes Knacken, weshalb ich OSS von meinem Rechner verbannt habe...

----------

## gentop

OK - überzeugt  :Wink: 

Das ganze läuft nach wie vor nicht. Hier mal meine Ausgabe von modprobe snd-sbawe:

```

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_sb_common (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_sb16_csp (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_sb16_dsp (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_opl3_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_sbawe (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sbawe.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Hab zwar schon wie'n Irrer die Module gesucht aber irgendwie nicht fündig geworden. Kann es sein, dass der Fehler wo anders liegt?

@logon: eine /etc/modules.d/alsa existiert nicht.

Gruß gentop

----------

## EXS

Moin,

war eigentlich ganz einfach...

Im Kernel (ab 2.6)  die ALSA Soundsachen für die Karte als Modul basteln, also:

```

<*> Sound card support

       Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

      <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

      <*> Sequencer support

      <M> Sequencer dummy client

      <*> OSS Mixer API

      <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

      <*> OSS Sequencer API

      ISA devices ---> 

      <M> Sound Blaster AWE (32,64) (PnP)

      [*] Sound Blaster 16/AWE CSP support

```

(Nur die Dinge die angewählt habe sind aufgelistet)

Dann solltest du make clean && modules modules_install ausführen und nun solltest du in der Lage sein die Module mittels:

```

find / -iname 'snd*'

```

zufinden...

was sagt eigentlich dmesg in bezug auf AWE64? Sprich wurde die Karte korrekt erkannt?

ISAPnP Support ist bei mir im übrigen nicht aktiviert!

Ich hab ausserdem noch 

alsa-driver

alsa-lib

alsa-utils

alsa-oss

alsa-headers

installiert

----------

## gentop

Hab es genauso gemacht wie du oben beschrieben hast.

dmesg sagt: 

```

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_sbmixer_write

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol pnp_release_card_device

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol pnp_resource_change

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol pnp_init_resource_table

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol pnp_unregister_card_driver

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_sbmixer_new

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol pnp_manual_config_dev

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_sb16dsp_configure

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol pnp_request_card_device

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_sb_csp_new

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_sb16dsp_interrupt

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_sbmixer_read

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_sb16dsp_pcm

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol pnp_register_card_driver

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_new

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_card_free_in_thread

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol pnp_activate_dev

snd_sbawe: Unknown symbol snd_sbdsp_create

```

Gruß gentop

----------

## EXS

Hattest du vorher mal nen 2.4er Kernel?

Da hat sich nämlich in bezug auf ALSA einiges geändert...

siehe auch

http://sysadminforums.com/t49622.html

vielleicht hilft dir das ja, ansonsten bin ich im Moment ein bissl ratlos...

gruß

EXS

----------

## gentop

Hatte keinen 2.4 er Kernel installiert.

Aber ich hab gerade was viel vieseres entdeckt: Da der Server ursprünglich nicht zum Musikhören nebenbei gedacht war, stand in der USE noch "-alsa" drin...  :Wink: 

Mal schauen - mach gerade n emerge --newuse - das kann etwas dauern.

Gruß gentop

----------

## gentop

OK. Hab jetzt die USE Flags geändert und das ganze mit --newuse neu kompiliert. Laufen tut es aber trotzdem noch nicht. Ich bekomme die gleichen Fehlermeldungen bei modprobe snd-sbawe wie ich oben schon gepostet habe.

Gruß gentop

----------

## EXS

du tippst hier immer snd-sbawe, das Modul heisst aber snd_sbawe, es sollte sich in /sys/module befinden...

zu finden mit 

```

find / -iname 'snd_sbawe'

```

ich erwähn das hier nur um diese Art Fehler auszuschliessen...

----------

## gentop

Sorry - ist 'n Tippfehler (durch schnelles Tippen). Ich probiere das natürlich mit snd_sbawe.

----------

## EXS

ARRGHH...

Ich hab, da ich mich gestern nochmal intensiv mit den Log-Files beschäftigt habe, wegen dem anderen Problem...,  festgestellt, das ich entgegen meiner Aussage oben ISAPnP fest in den Kernel eingebaut habe... - Sorry   :Embarassed: 

Wenn es jetzt die ganze Zeit daran gelegen haben sollte, darfst du mich hauen *duck*

----------

## gentop

Und wo hast du das eingetragen? Ich hab lediglich unter Bus options -> ISA Support einkompiliert. Wenn du das meinst, dann kann es nicht daran liegen das es bei mir nicht funzt...

----------

## EXS

Device Drivers -> Plug and Play Support -> ISA Plug and Play support

----------

## gentop

Das ist bei mir ebenfalls aktiviert.

----------

## EXS

Kannst du mal die Bootmeldung von ISAPnP und ALSA posten?

Hast du im BIOS auch für die Soundkarte PCI/ISAPNP eingetragen? Oder steht da Legay ISA.

Ich glaube im letzeren Fall musst du dem Modul die entsprechenden Parameter übergeben...

Fangen wir mal ganz vorne an zu suchen  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

Also: Bootmeldungen direkt von isapnp oder alsa habe ich nicht. Das einzige, was im entferntesten damit zu tun haben könnte, sind folgende Meldungen:

```

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb360, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: 0000:00:07.3: class 604 doesn't match header type 00. Ignoring class.

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0586] at 0000:00:07.0

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0a.0

```

Im Bios habe ich so direkte Einstellungen nicht gefunden (Award). Ich habe dort lediglich PNP OS auf YES gesetzt.

Gruß gentop

----------

## gentop

Korrigiere: Habe im Bios die Option Resources Controlled By: Auto|Manual gefunden. Hab's mal auf Manual gestellt. Dann waren dort IRQ 3 u. 4 auf Legacy ISA gestellt. Hab die mal auf PCI/ISA PNP geändert. Probiers mal aus...

//EDIT: Hat nichts an den obigen Meldungen geändert...

----------

## EXS

Zum Vergleich:

```

...

Activating ISA DMA hang workaround

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

pnp: Calling quirk for 00:01.00

pnp: SB audio device quirk - increasing port range

pnp: Calling quirk for 00:01.02

pnp: AWE32 quirk - adding two ports

isapnp: Card 'Creative SB AWE64 Gold'

isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total

...

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list

   No soundcards found.

...

```

So wie es aussieht funktioniert ALSA bei dir nicht weil dein Kernel die Soundkarte nicht findet...

Wenn du den PC einschaltest, dann kommt nach der ersten BIOS Seite (wo der RAM hochgezählt wird und eventuell die Festplatten und Laufwerke gefunden werden)  eine weitere Statusseite.

Du kannst die PAUSE-Taste drücken um dir die Statusseite in Ruhe anzuschauen mit SPACE macht der PC dann weiter...

Auf dieser Statusseite werden nach einiger Zeit (je nach Geschwindigkeit des Rechners) alle PCI sowie ISA-PNP-Karten in 2 Tabellen aufgeführt.

Die 2.te Tabelle ist die wichtige, dort sollte die AWE auftauchen, mit IRQ und DMA-Kanälen...

Falls die Karte dort nicht auftaucht, dann ist Sie entweder defekt (-> Ebay) oder nicht richtig eingesteckt...

----------

## gentop

Bei mir existiert nur eine Tabelle (Award System Configurations), in der Prozessor-, Speicher-, Laufwerks-, und Portinfos stehen - nicht aber irgendwelche PCI/ISA-Infos.

----------

## EXS

Genau auf dieser Seite, sollte es unterhalb dieser Tabelle ein bis zwei weitere Tabellen geben.

```

PCI device listing .........

Bus No.    Device No.    Func No.    Vendor ID     Device  ID    Device Class         IRQ

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

da drunter sollten dann, in ähnlichem Stil, alle erkannten ISA PnP Geräte aufgelistet werden...

Falls hier nichts steht wurden keine erkannt...

Meist kommt unter den Tabellen dann so etwas wie

```

...

Verifying DMI Pool Data ...........

...

```

dann wird gebootet

----------

## gentop

Nö - direkt darunter kommt "Uncompressing Linux..."

//gentop

----------

## EXS

Ähm, wie alt ist den der PC, bzw. was hast du den für nen Board verbaut?

Also Hersteller und Modell, hast du das aktuellste BIOS drauf?

Hast du PCI Karten verbaut? Zumindest die sollten aufgelistet werden...

Vielleicht gibt es bei dir auch ne BIOS Option die diese Meldungen ausblendet.

Die AWE funktioniert aber, oder? Mal mit Knoppix getestet?

----------

## gentop

Also, die AWE hatte auf demselben Board mit Win NT 4.0 wunderbar gefunzt...

Der Bios ist 'n Award Modular Bios v4.60PGA Version JE439 (ob dir das jetzt was sagt?)

Die Beschreibung des Boardes muss ich erstmal suchen und finden...

Und ne Option zum Einschalten der Meldungen hab ich auch noch nicht entdeckt.

//gentop

----------

## EXS

Na versuch mal mit nem knoppix die karte zum laufen zu bewegen...

----------

## gentop

Knoppix meldet:

```

pnp: AWE32 quirk - adding two ports

isapnp: Card 'Creative SB AWE64 Gold'

isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total

```

Was macht Knoppix anders? *wunder*

----------

## EXS

ehrlich ich hab keine Ahnung, aber sie wird dort erkannt...

schau mal im Kernel nach ob du generell ISA support aktiviert hast...

----------

## gentop

Ist definitiv aktiviert.

----------

## EXS

kannst du mal deine Kernel-config posten? dann kann ich die mit meiner mal vergleichen...

versuch mal bitte

```

find /sys -iname 'snd*'

```

und 

```

find /lib -iname 'snd*'

```

sonst fällt mir nix mehr ein...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gentop

Na wenn du dazu Lust hast sie zu lesen - hier ist sie:

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_M586MMX=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_S2IO=m

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_CNTD=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

//gentop

----------

## gentop

Übrigens: Im /sys ist nichts zu finden - aber im /lib findet sich folgendes an:

```

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-fm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-instr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-emu8000-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sbawe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko

```

//gentop

----------

## gentop

*grml* Langsam nervt das: Hab jetzt noch mal versucht, die alsa-driver neu zu emergen - das ist das Resultat:

```

* Determining the location of the kernel source code

* Found kernel source directory:

*     /usr/src/linux

* Found sources for kernel version:

*     2.6.9-gentoo-r1

* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

*   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.

*Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

* Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

* this package again.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4 failed.

!!! Function check_extra_config, Line 424, Exitcode 0

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Verärgerte Grüße

//gentop

----------

## EXS

Ähm ich hab grad nen neuen Kernel kompiliert, weil ich ein bissl mit meiner ATI rumspielen will...

Normalerweise muss man danach auch die ALSA-Geschichte neu kompilieren, dabei tratt bei mir genau der Fehler auf den du da beschreibst. 

Mein Sound geht aber trotzdem... 

Also offiziell installiert ist bei mir jetzt noch folgendes:

alsa-lib 1.0.6

alsa-oss 1.0.7

alsa-driver 1.0.6a

alsa-headers 1.0.7

ala-utils 1.0.6

alsamixergui 0.9.0.1.2-r4

versuchs mal mit diesen Versionen, wenn das gehen sollte, dann schätze hast du nen Bug gefunden. 

Denk auch dran das du bei XMMS das richtige OUTPUT-Plugin wählen musst....

Ich drück die Daumen  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

*push*   :Confused: 

----------

## aleph-muc

Nur vielleicht ein anderer Ansatz. Wenn Du die alsa-utils geemerged hast, was sagt denn 

alsaconf

Gruß

aleph

----------

## gentop

Hatte ich auch schon probiert:

No supported PnP or PCI card found. Beim automatischen Prüfen schmiert das Programm ab.

//gentop

----------

